# Affordable Rental Car for International Student under 25 for 1 month?



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

My son will be starting University Sept 2012 and was hoping to rent a car for a month in July to tour the US.

He is under 25, a South Africa citizen and doesn't have his own credit card. I will be taking responsibility for the costs.

Does anyone know of a company renting cars to students at affordable prices? Any other ideas or advice? He will be starting his trip from Florida USA (SW or Central).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to do a quick Google search and then compare rates. Double check insurance coverage and additional driver requirements. 

I am curious - how will he pay for hotels, gas ... without a credit card?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will not get a rental car without a credit card 
they want to track you down if you steal it

Many companies will not rent to you if you're under that age. Some car rental agencies, however, will rent to those 21 years and older, providing you pay an additional $25 to $35 a day fee. 


this may be a possible 


http://www.rentawreck.com/info.htm


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

twostep said:


> You may want to do a quick Google search and then compare rates. Double check insurance coverage and additional driver requirements.
> 
> I am curious - how will he pay for hotels, gas ... without a credit card?


 Thanks for the response. I have two properties in the US and he will be using my US bank card until he has opened his own. As he will be an international student I will have to figure out if that is possible.

Here is South Africa we have a few rental agencies specializing in renting older and affordable cars to young people and students. I was hoping someone would know of such a agency in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

vegasboy said:


> Thanks for the response. I have two properties in the US and he will be using my US bank card until he has opened his own. As he will be an international student I will have to figure out if that is possible.
> 
> Here is South Africa we have a few rental agencies specializing in renting older and affordable cars to young people and students. I was hoping someone would know of such a agency in the US.


Unfortunately I have never come across such a service. 

Just to clarify - he will need a credit card in his name (family card is fine) and you should contact the provider to inform them of his trip. Some cards shut down for security reasons when they get used outside the normal area.

He will be able to open a bank account but lacking US credit history he may be able to get a secured credit card at best.


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry no help on which rental company for under 25's, but there are loads of rental companies here so it should be a problem getting a car it just might be inflated due to his age.

As for needing a credit card, I have always used my debit card for car rental and not had a problem, I have only just got my first credit card 

Hope your son enjoys his trip.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> My son will be starting University Sept 2012 and was hoping to rent a car for a month in July to tour the US.
> 
> He is under 25, a South Africa citizen and doesn't have his own credit card. I will be taking responsibility for the costs.
> 
> ...


you can try hertz,avis,budget...
its going to be expensive though since your son doesnt have a USA driving license..


----------

